# Züchter bestimmen



## Ping (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe Fories

Also ich habe mir 2006 in meiner unwissenheit 2 Koi gekauft.Was ich genau weiss ist das sie aus Japan kommen nur von welchem Züchter weiss ich nicht.Vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas ähnliches beschreiben.Also mitlerweile würde ich die beiden als einen Doitsu Platina Ogon und einen Aka Matsuba einstufen wobei beide sich stark geändert haben seit dem Kauf.
Der Doitsu hatte damals einige gelbe Flecken und der Aka hatte nicht so deutlich umrissene Schuppen.Wobei der Aka mittlerweile schon Stark eine Gin Rin Zeichnung hat.Kennt ihr Züchter die für solche Unterschiede bekannt sind.? 

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Steingarnele (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Züchter bestimmen*

Hi Ping,

ohne Bilder kann dir hier keiner genau weiter helfen!


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Züchter bestimmen*

Hallo Ping,

Willkommen im Forum.
Bitte ignoriere den Beitrag von Barscher, ich nehme ihn zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aus Deinem Thread raus.

Kann mich im Moment nur Matze anschließen - ohne Fotos wird das sicherlich nix und selbst mit Bildern wird es mehr als schwierig.


----------



## Ping (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Züchter bestimmen*

Danke erstmal für euer Intresse

Also hier mal ein paar Fotos sie sind aber nicht so gut gelungen.Vielleicht bekomme ich sie ja in den nächsten Tagen nochmal besser hin.

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/1067/3Tcs78gG_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/1067/2Vd9No2Q_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/1067/uR6R69I7_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/1067/85z8qJP3_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/1067/2oqL7L87_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/1067/fPapFU2g_jpg.htm

Beide haben natürlich auch Kräftig zugelegt.Beim Kauf hatten beide eine Länge von ca. 15 cm.Jetzt sind es etwa 27  cm.


----------

